
Veertu: OS X virtualization using Hypervisor.framework - IcePenguin
http://veertu.com
======
IcePenguin
Note: I'm not affiliated with Veertu, but I recently came across the product
and found it very interesting. If you're interested in OS X's
Hypervisor.framework, it was added as part of OS X Yosemite:
[https://developer.apple.com/library/mac/releasenotes/MacOSX/...](https://developer.apple.com/library/mac/releasenotes/MacOSX/WhatsNewInOSX/Articles/MacOSX10_10.html)

